# Repository missing >>> Fedora 8 Installing error



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

Today went to install Fedora 8 on my desktop.

While installing everything was fine,but after i went ahead in partitioning ,it gave initalizing install & after some time got the following error.....


```
Unable to read package metadata.This may be due to a missing repodata directory.Please ensure that your install tree has been correctly generated.Cannot retrieve repository metadata(repomd.xml) for repository : anaconda - base - 200711021053.i386.Please verify it's path and try again.
```

After this i had to abort the installer & the pc is restarted.

I booted from the digit DVD which had Fedora 8 image.Is it due to errors in burning of the media?Or something else?
Can it be rectified?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 13, 2008)

^Looks like a bad disc.
Try again with a better disc and perhaps lower burning speed.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Looks like a bad disc.
> Try again with a better disc and perhaps lower burning speed.



No.
I was trying to install Fedora 8 from Digit DVD which is bootable.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

disable any option in installer to configure YUM or getting connected to net for updates and continue installation.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

^I proceeded with the default options.


----------



## mediator (Mar 13, 2008)

Check ur RAM? Boot from DVD and start memtest .


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

Where is the option of "memtest" in bootable dvd?
Also how much time it takes?Have heard it takes about 12 hours?


----------



## mediator (Mar 13, 2008)

The last option in the image.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 13, 2008)

Even I got this error while installing Fedora.And the reason was a defective CD [ I too installed it from the digit DVD ].So I finally installed it from my friend's digit DVD and it went just fine.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

So it seems that the DVD is defective & i can't install from it. 
Thank you all anyways


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^download a livecd(spins either Gnome or kde) and install.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

^I can't as i don't have a BB connection,i use Airtel mobile office on pc.
Also i am only in touch with distro's given by Digit.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Also i am only in touch with distro's given by Digit.


Same is the case here.


----------

